# So...I kinda bought a horse today!



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I think he's pretty. Big for a mustang. I like his markings on his legs. What are you going to use him for?


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Haha and i thought my mustang was thick...
that's a BIG horse though.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

he is gorgous


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh wow, he's gorgeous! He would look great out in the field with my Jack....lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's really cute. He actually looks just like one of my QHs! I personally like a thick horse. I'd stick him though, I don't think he's 16 hands, I would geuss more 15ish...

Cute boy though, is he broke?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

He's really pretty, but he looks more drafty than mustang-y..good luck with him


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> He's really cute. He actually looks just like one of my QHs! I personally like a thick horse. I'd stick him though, I don't think he's 16 hands, I would geuss more 15ish...
> 
> Cute boy though, is he broke?


Thanks, everybody! 

Yeah, she (the owner) said he was 15.5 on the phone. :roll: I nicely explained that 15.3 is the tallest he could be without going to 16 hands in horse measurements. She thought about it again and was like okay, he's 16.2. I will definitely be measuring. Lol He DOES look drafty, doesn't he? Well some drafts were bred into the Mustang herds, so I guess that's what happened. LOL

Oh and he is broke, just needs a refresher.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks like my mustang, different head but the body is so similar. My boy has the big thick neck too, and does that droopy lip thing (which i personally love!)

He's lovely. Good luck with him.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

man he is thick!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Really nice. I know that in some areas, draft stallions were released into mustang herds to test their fertility and to improve mustang stock. I did see a huge black draftlike mustang eventing in Colorado a while back.

I believe he is closer to 15.2/15.3....unless you are REAL tall.


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

he looks very spanish


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*15.5 might equal "15 and a half"*

Hi,

I think the owner meant 15 and a half, saying .5 to mean half of a hand.

I like the looks of him. He does look rather Baroque. His leg coloring is really neat. His thick throatlatch might make it a little hard for him to give at the poll and collect, but big deal, who cares?


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the way he's built and simply adore those leg markings!
Would love to see some more photos of him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he looks _exactly_ like a larger version of my Mustang Dobe, very percheron-ish. He's a very pretty boy. Congrats.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Wow, he looks _exactly_ like a larger version of my Mustang Dobe, very percheron-ish. He's a very pretty boy. Congrats.


 
Lol, that's totally what I was thinking, Smrobs! I love your boy and when I fist saw him I thought of Dobe.  I thought he looked perchy too, part of the reason I loved the look of him. The cool thing is she says when she got him his mane and tail were almost black. I think that would have been gorgeous.

Tinyliny: 
I thought she meant 15 and a half too so I asked and she was like no 15.5. I don't know, I didn't harp. Lol


Thanks again, for everyone's comments!


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

phoenix said:


> He looks like my mustang, different head but the body is so similar. My boy has the big thick neck too, and does that droopy lip thing (which i personally love!)
> 
> He's lovely. Good luck with him.


I know! The lip thing is too cute.  I grabbed it and was playing with it and he was just standing there like "What are you doing crazy new person?" Lol I think its real cute.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you, Dobe and I are both very flattered. I love the square butt on him, makes him look like he could pull a house off it's foundation . I think his overall confo is much better than Dobe's though, no glaring faults that I can really see (other than just being fat:wink.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a big hose! Absolutely stunning, congratulations!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

ahhhhhh! Congrats! I remember that thread ;] Good to see an update!


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> ahhhhhh! Congrats! I remember that thread ;] Good to see an update!


I know, I feel like I've been e-mailing his owner and debating if he was right for me for years! I'm really glad I went to see him. 

I'm really looking forward to bringing him home, giving him a good groom and taking more pictures.  After making him all clean and shiny-like. Lol


----------

